# Rapper YG Launches His Own Line of 'YG OG' Marijuana



## FruityBud (May 13, 2011)

Rising, Compton, California rapper YG is turning his love for marijuana into a business, with the launch of his own strain of weed, "YG OG."

YG, the artist behind the #1 single "Toot it and Boot it," is promoting the new, high-grade marijuana, which is being sold exclusively at Orange County, California dispensary, Green Aid.

Having my own weed makes me feel like the muthaf**kin man, YG said. It gets you higher than every other weed.

The YG OG brand was cultivated at Green Aid exclusively for YG, after a chance encounter with Green Aid's general manager, Brooks Johnson.

Johnson and YG met through a mutual friend and patient, after a show in Anaheim a few months ago.

The pair hit it off and decided to go into business together, by marketing the YG OG brand of marijuana.

As soon as we featured the new YG OG medicine it became an overnight demand amongst our patients, said Johnson, who revealed that the store has already sold out, although new product would be back on shelves in two weeks.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/3pptpxf*


----------



## nvthis (May 17, 2011)

Ahem... DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMB.......

_&#8220;It gets you higher than every other weed.&#8221;_

While I'm all for folks making their own way, especially in this line of business, it will always make me cringe when the line into tackiness gets crossed over..

Makes these fellers seem like polyester business suit wearning conjobs.. 

_"Having my own weed makes me feel like the muthaf**kin man,&#8221;_

The dude has probably never grown a plant in his life..


----------



## Mountain209man (May 17, 2011)

i think anyone who names anything in compton should have to take a literature class before running they mouths


----------



## Ranek Icewalker (May 17, 2011)

Makes me wonder which strain they decided to rename YG OG, so many different strains of OG running around in Orange County, 90% of  it is OG Kush renamed something else


----------



## Locked (May 17, 2011)

So DUMB On so many levels...I don't know which I dislike more. The fact that they named a strain for this retard or his quote....It gets you higher then any other weed? Really


----------



## Erbal (May 18, 2011)

It gets you higher then any other weed? I doubt that is MJ you loaded into that bowl ...


----------

